#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Tέλος στα ανώνυμα καρτοκινητά

## mred-akias

Ρίξτε μια ματιά...
http://www.athinorama.gr/digital/gad...t.aspx?id=7842

http://www.pressgr.eu/index.php/soci...κινητά/

http://news.pathfinder.gr/greece/news/591161.html

Εγώ είμαι της άποψης ότι γίνεται για το πλήρες φακέλωμα όλων μας (από τους ανήλικους μέχρι τα εταιρικά καρτοκινητά). 

Στην τελική το πιο απλό που έχει να κάνει κάποιος με όχι και τόσο αθώους σκοπούς για να παρκάμψει το μέτρο αυτό είναι πάρει μια SIM από εξωτερικό και απλά να χρεωθεί τα extra του roaming.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει αυτό που λες.
Αν αγόραζε κάποιος από εδώ καρτοκινητό μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει στο εξωτερικό χωρίς να δώσει πιστωτική;

Όταν λες φακέλωμα εννοείς μάλλον παρακολούθηση. 
Αυτοί που θα έπρεπε να ανησυχούν είναι οι κλέφτες, απαγωγείς, τρομοκράτες, μπράβοι κ.ά. φυντάνια.

----------


## mred-akias

Χάρη συμφωνώ ότι ο μέσος πολίτης δεν έχει τπτ να φοβάται ή να κρύψει. Aπλά αμφισβητώ το ότι προσφέρει κάτι προς την καταπολέμηση της τρομοκρατίας, που υποτίθεται ότι είναι και ο στόχος σύμφωνα με τις παραπάνω πηγές.

Για το άλλο που λέω με το roaming, το έχω κάνει, με καρτοκινητό cosmote μιλούσα στον πατέρα μου όταν βρισκόμουν για λίγο καιρό στο Παρίσι (εκείνος ήταν Αθήνα) πρίν από 3 έτη όμως. Δεχόμουνα και πραγματοποιούσα κλήσεις και το μόνο που είχε χρειαστεί ήταν ένα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση πελατών για να ενεργοποιήσω το roaming. Από όσο θυμάμαι δεν είχα πει τπτ άλλο πέρα από τον προορισμό μου και φυσικά είχα αγοράσει αρκετό προπληρωμένο χρόνο.

----------


## Xάρης

Αντιθέτως πιστεύω ότι θα συνεισφέρει τα μάλα στην καταπολέμηση του οργανωμένου εγκλήματος.
Επιπλέον, ως ένας μέσος πολίτης του οποίου τα τηλέφωνα (με τη θέλησή μου βέβαια) είναι σε κοινή θέα, δε θα ήθελα να είναι εύκολο σε κάποιον να μου κάνει φάρσες επειδή δεν έχει τίποτα καλύτερο να κάνει. Θεωρώ ότι με το μέτρο αυτό προστατεύομαι χωρίς παράλληλα να μειώνονται οι ελευθερίες μου.

----------


## Barracuda

Μηπως απλα εχει να κανει με το 10ευρω για τελη χρησης κτλ?

----------


## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με το ελληνικό δίκαιο όλοι είμαστε αθώοι μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου. 
Αν δεν εφαρμόζεται αυτή η βασική αρχή δικαίου από την κρατική μηχανή, τότε να προβούμε σε ενέργειες ώστε να εφαρμόζεται.

"Φιλήσυχος" πολίτης σημαίνει τι;
Αν θέλουμε να ανατρέψουμε κάποια κακώς κείμενα υπάρχουν δυο τρόποι. Δια της νόμιμης οδού* και με επανάσταση.
Επαναστάσεις με εκπομπές τύπου Λαζόπουλου ή με κουκουλοφόρους ή με μεμονωμένα τυφλά τρομοκρατικά χτυπήματα κατά δικαίων και αδίκων δε νομίζω ότι γίνεται. 
Οι "επαναστάτες" σ' αυτή την περίπτωση γίνονται αυτό που καταδικάζουν στη λειτουργία του κράτους, αστυνομικοί και δικαστές και μάλιστα προκατειλημμένοι, ό,τι δηλαδή απεχθάνονται και για το οποίο υποτίθεται ότι επαναστατούν.

*Τι σημαίνει "νόμιμη οδός";
Σημαίνει παραστάσεις, πορείες (σεβόμενοι όμως και τους συμπολίτες μας - όχι 50 άτομα να κλείνουν ένα δρόμο και να δημιουργούν κυκλοφδοριακό χάος), απεργίες, απεργίες πείνας, ακτιβιστικές ενέργειες, οργάνωση των πολιτών, ενημέρωση και ευαισθητοποίησή τους.
Ενέργειες που ίσως κινούνται στα όρια της παρανομίας ή ακόμα και είναι παράνομες όπως πχ η δημοσίευση των ευρωκωδίκων (νόμων) σε pdf προς ελεύθερη και ΔΩΡΕΑΝ χρήση του καθενός.
Όχι όμως βανδαλισμοί, εμπρησμοί, καταστροφές και λεηλασίες που υποτίθεται ότι πλήττουν το "σύστημα" ενώ στην πραγματικότητα το ενδυναμώνουν και του δίνουν πάτημα για επιβολή περισσότερων περιορισμών και κατάργηση ελευθεριών. Δείτε τι έγινε στις ΗΠΑ με τον "Πατριωτικό νόμο". Εδώ με την απαγόρευση της κουκούλας.

Όμως δε θεωρώ περιορισμό της ελευθερίας μου την σύνδεση τηλεφωνικού αριθμού - φυσικού προσώπου. 

Τέλος, οι επαναστάσεις δε νομίζω ότι μπορούν να γίνουν όταν δεν έχεις την συντριπτική πλειοψηφία. Και αυτό δε θεωρώ ότι συμβαίνει σε μια χώρα όπου τουλάχιστον το 75% ψηφίζει τα δύο μεγάλα κόμματα εξουσίας. Κίνηση που θεωρώ ότι σημαίνει την υπερψήφιση του υφιστάμενου συστήματος.

----------

